# Homemade 5gal filter flask and buchner funnel



## P_CARROLL (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok folks since this forum has given me so much information and help I have decided to show you my filtering set up. As some of you know I had to process alot of avionics pins which involved alot of fluids. Glassware to process a lare amount of fluids is cost prohibitive for the one man operation so I came up with the device pictured below.It is made from pvc fittings and plexiglass and can be made by the average person.I use a shp vac for the vacume source and standard size coffee filters. The buchner funnel is made from a 4-2" pvc reducer with a plexiglass plate drilled with 1/8 holes in it then epoxied in place. The air relief is a 1 1/2 pvc elbow with a bushing to reduce it to 1/2 inch for relief for the vacume cleaner so it does not suck a hole through the filter.Use the pictures as a guide. I got the bucket for free from the local pool supply store and it has a twist on lid as opposed to a regular 5 gal bucket which has a snap on lid. You must also to be sure to install a deflector on the funnel line to direct the fluid away from the vacume cleaner inlet adn point it to ward the relief inlet. Use a standar pvc elbow for this.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 19, 2007)

Now i like that. It looks professional to. Great job. :wink:


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 19, 2007)

Great job!!!

How many filters did you have to use at on time to keep the fine particles from going thru the setup?

With that kind of vaccum you could upgrade the funnel size to an 8" reducer and use industrial sized coffee filters to really go thru large quantities of liquid quickly.

Nice rig, thank you for sharing. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## P_CARROLL (Aug 19, 2007)

Ive used 3 filters with great success for the really fine stuff. I normally just use 2 when Im filtering precipitants but really fine stuff I used three with no problems. As for the vacum size I used what I had in the garage. Just a small shop-vac. have to be careful and watch fluid level in bucket or it gets hard to move.


----------



## P_CARROLL (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is a bottom view showing how to make the deflector.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 19, 2007)

Did you say you used AP to dissolve the 42 pounds of connectors? How many batches did you go thru?

Steve


----------



## P_CARROLL (Aug 19, 2007)

I used HCl to reduce them to just the plating since I had stainless steel component I had to dissolve then I processed the plating in AR then used the HCL bleach to refine the percitants again.


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks great!! anyone know how to come by avionics??

cheers!


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm trying to make friends at the local airport garages. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 10, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> I'm trying to make friends at the local airport garages. 8)



That's a good source for platinum (plugs). They're easy to process if you have access to a metal lathe. Part off the outer electrode, along with a small amount of steel, then place all of it in your stock pot. The steel will be consumed cementing other elements, which in the end liberates the small amount of platinum. An easy way to recover the platinum without having to deal with steel. 

Harold


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 10, 2008)

Would this be common to all avionics? My cousin has an aircraft repair business, but only deals with small cesna, piper, beachcraft etc. Not sure if these would have gold, or if it is just in the later jet stuff? Any ideas??

Cheers!


----------



## Palladium (Sep 1, 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------

